# Sound Check, Who lives in the NY area?



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

Curious, I'm from the northeast, who lives, say, within an hour or two of NY?

If there are some of you out there, perhaps a meet is in order.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

What part of NY are you talking? Are you talking NYC or NY state? 
Dick


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Im 40min Southwest from NYC


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Im a life-long NY state native, never lived anywhere else.. 
Im from the Southern Tier of NY state, about 3 hours from NYC, 
and am now up in Rochester, about 5 hours away.. 
Both places are in the same state as New York City, but in a completely different universe!  

Scot


----------



## bicyclexc (Mar 31, 2010)

NYC is what I meant, my apologies. 

I'm trying to get in one more good weekend for operations before the weather goes to the opposite of ****. Thought I might have some people over for an afternoon. It would be nice to see some others trains running around the layout 

I'm in Ringwood, NJ, pretty easy to get to from I287 or the thruway. 

Some contingencies: 
1) Good Weather 
2) Engine Power, battery or even steam if you dare 
3) Curves 8' diameter min, 10' diameter max 
4) Max train length, 25' really really max 30' 

I'm looking at perhaps 10/26 or 10/27 if there is interest. There will be beer, food and trains.


----------

